# Bestiary Idea



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

What do people think about this idea. The new rulebook saw magic items become more standard to all armies, with a few unique items in each armies book. So what if the same format was used for monsters. The BRB would have all the monstrous mounts, divided between good and bad. Some book would still keep some unique mounts. It would open up a lot of possibilities for modeling, and customization for armies.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I can see the benefit of consistency; for instance the SoM Manticore is currently different from the DE and WoC Manticore, and it is likely when WoC or DE are updated there will potentially be three versions of the same creature.

However, unless the Bestiary gave restrictions some races would lose their distinctiveness: for example a High Elves currently have a fluff link with dragon heavy forces; if any race could buy form the bestiary then all armies have the same cost for a dragon heavy army.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I can see the benefit of consistency; for instance the SoM Manticore is currently different from the DE and WoC Manticore, and it is likely when WoC or DE are updated there will potentially be three versions of the same creature.


Isn't the SoM manticore the current WoC manticore?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Isn't the SoM manticore the current WoC manticore?


No; the SoM Manticore has options for buying hatred, frenzy and such.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> No; the SoM Manticore has options for buying hatred, frenzy and such.


Oh, you were talking mechanics wise! I just meant as far as the actual physical model was concerned. My bad! :blush:


----------

